# PVC Board 1/2 Inch Thick 4X8 Sheet, Where To Buy?



## SonShine Fishing

I got some before through a friend. The source in Freeport has closed down. It's used by some sign makers. Anyone know where I can get some? I am in Fort Walton and will be going to Pensacola in a week or two.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe

What will you be using it for???


----------



## sniper

try Creative Acrylics on 9 Mile.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe

We stock starboard in black and white 1/4", 1/2", and 1".

Do NOT use the PVC board in applications exposed to sunlight, it will chalk, discolor, and become brittle in a short time.


----------



## X-Shark

SonShine Fishing was not "Real" clear as to what exactly he's looking for.



When I think of PVC board, it is a foam core for composite panels. IE kledgecell, Divenacell, corecell, etc, etc.



Starboard is is specially formulated HDPE [High Density Polyethylene]


----------



## SonShine Fishing

We have used it on the boat with no problems. It is primed and painted to protect from UV.


----------

